# Vectorworks Projection Help



## nmccoart5 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi I have VW 2010 and I was wondering how to make a custom image be the display on the projector while in VW. If so, how do I do this? Thanks


----------



## soundman (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you mean on the projector screen? I would make an object the size of the screen and give it a picture fill.


----------

